# Happy Gotcha Day, Heidi (pic heavy)!



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

It's been a full year since you've come into our lives, Heidi. German Shepherd Rescue of Northern California rescued you from the Oakland animal shelter, where you were picked up as a stray and we first saw you at an adoption fair at a local pet store. 

It's been a challenge with your fear and reactivity issues. When we first got you, you were afraid if someone tried to pet you, you didn't know what a toy was, and you didn't even know how to play! And it took Dave a long time to win your trust. But you've come such a long way and you've brought so much joy and laughter into our lives.

Your first day at our house was difficult for you. You were so nervous and scared. Any sudden move would make you jump and cower. You looked so sad and defeated:










Here you are a few months later and much more at ease:










You've made some new friends:





































You've done some traveling:










You've gone on a lot of hikes:










You've learned that crates can be cozy:










You've even gone in the ocean!










But the thing you love most is being at home guarding your domain from squirrels, doves, and insects!



















We're glad we got ya, Heidi!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

awwww
what a wonderful trip down memory lane!
glad we could be a part of some of those milestones - especially being present while she took a dip in the water - i dont think it gets any better than that!!!!

tildens gotchya day was actually last saturday, but since i know his birthday i figured i'd save it to one post in december.

anyway, happy gotchya day heidi...
such a sweet, beautiful and lucky girl


----------



## ElviGlass (Oct 1, 2008)

Awee, this is so sweet. Great looking dog. Thank you for rescuing Heidi and providing a much happier place for the rest of her life









Elvi


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

You have a very pretty little girl. The years will go by and while she may not forget what happened to her as a baby, you'll see her blossom.

My Morgan has a similar story, I adopted her when she was 6 months old. When I think back about how shattered she was, I can hardly believe that scared little girl turned into the confident dog she is today.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Happy Gotcha Day Heidi!


----------



## mikaK9 (Oct 8, 2007)

Congrats! She's beautiful







Looks like you've done a wonderful job with her....she's very fortunate to have found you!


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

What a beautiful girl with a great life! Happy Gotcha Day!!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Happy Gotcha day Heidi! Glad you found such a wonderful family!


----------



## marylou (Apr 21, 2006)

Happy belated Gotcha Day Heidi! You are looking beautiful as always ~

Misha sends her wishes to her "twin-sis" too....


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

That was awesome!!
Happy gotcha day


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

It looks like gotcha day was a lucky day for both you & Heidi!!


----------

